# Canon Print Studio Pro: "A printer supported by this software is not found"



## gYab61zH (Jun 23, 2020)

I am having a problem with my Canon Pixma Pro-100s in LR after updating to Catalina. I deleted the old printer driver and reinstalled the Canon updated one. I also reinstalled the Canon Print Studio plugin, but I am still getting the message "A printer supported by this software is not found. Connect a printer ..." The printer does work with other programs and is found and prints normally.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 23, 2020)

I've never found the Canon Print Studio plugin to offer any benefit to printing from Lightroom.   I print directly from Lightroom through the installed Canon Pixma Pro 100 driver for Catalina.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jun 23, 2020)

When you re-added the printer in Catalina, did you add the TCP one or the Bonjour one?  I think Bonjour shows up first and you need to wait until you see the TCP/IP version show up.  Otherwise you can't use the full features of the printer.  Just checked mine, it will show as Bonjour or Canon IJ Network, you want the Canon one.


----------



## gYab61zH (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks to both of you. No I did not wait (wayyyy too impatient for that). When I checked Printers & Scanners it simply shows me the Pro-100S as an air printer and that is it. Clee, I'll try the direct printing. I have never used it before, so that should be interesting.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jun 25, 2020)

You can still add the Canon version.  Just remember to remove the Bonjour/Airprint one eventually.  If the Canon IJ one doesn't show, you may need to download the driver from Canon and install.  Seems like a recent Catalina patch actually whacked mine and I had to reinstall it.  That's probably why I remember the difference between the two connection types.


----------



## gYab61zH (Jun 26, 2020)

I'll try that, because I am not happy using the built-in print facility, because in my case there are almost no options whatsoever (no special paper to choose from for example).


----------

